# I need some help to move a tank ! Help me and Ill give you a 65G tank/stand



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, got it sorted out, thanks for the replies guy's .


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Nobody need some extra money ? Dont make me ask my brother in law !


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I will give up my 65G and stand. You know you want it !


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish i could help u but i cant right now no cause of the money or the tank cause i do favors for free, hopefully u will find someone..there is lots of nice people here....btw i am strong lol Good luck


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

When do you need to move this? I might be able to give you a hand. Let me know the day and time and we can go from there.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill help ya for some cash. i live in pitt meadows. i can be in port moody within 30min of giving me a heads up!..let me know if you need my help.
6048612678


----------



## Gone Fishy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll give you a hand, just give me a call, 778-319-3562

Lance


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kevin,
depending on tank size i could also give a hand or two.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Whats the schedual looking like? I have a few hours free time in the next two days.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

In the middle of moving myself
or I would help. I'm moving a 150/120/108/250/29 gal
tanks. Hence I pity you but I already have lots on my plate at the moment Sorry


----------

